# Haunters Video Awards 2008



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Woo hoo I won the best Novice Haunt Category for our Haunt last year.. the wife and I are jazzed..

Link to the video






2008 Winners

This year's winners were chosen from a panel of judges. The votes are in and here are the winners:

Best Novice Haunt - Patrick Prue - DHG Cemetery: Deaths Hallowed Grounds

Finalist - Steve & Lisa Toby - Nightmare on Mitchelle Street

Best Party Haunt - Doug & Debbie Lowe - Lowe Manor: The Tomb of Ellery

Finalist - Angie - Dead Spider's Party Canada

Best Indoor Haunt - Noah Fentz - Katzper's Haunt

Finalist - The Baird Family - Baird Manor

Best Yard Haunt - Brent Ross - DC Cemetery

Finalist - Toby Wrolson - Haunt 31


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations, scream! That's great news!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

congrats to you patrick!! from me and the wny haunters


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats Scream! Nice job.:jol:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations !!! See - all that hard work does pay off.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks.. And Congrats to DeadSpider for her runner up win on the Best Party

Yes all the hard work payed off with the reaction of everyone at Halloween and this is just icing on the cake.. 

Not to mention that Trophy will look kick ass on the bar between 2 bottles of Crystal Head Vodka..


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Congratulations, very nice. you show a gate at the end with circles for accents. what did you use to make the gate.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

AWESOME congrats!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! You must be so excited!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

DoomBuddy said:


> Congratulations, very nice. you show a gate at the end with circles for accents. what did you use to make the gate.


The gate was simply built out of 1x wood strips the same ones i built my fencing out of .
The round circles are 3" pvc pipe tack nailed into place between horizontal pieces of 1x and then they are topped with the fence finails


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Everyone.. We are sooo very excited about winning.. Our first year was awesome with everyones comments and the turn out we had etc.. and then to win this ontop is just the icing on the cake..


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

That is very cool, indeed! And great video!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres some closer up pics of the gate


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That gate is beautiful, and really so simple - I like it!

I wish the fence around our yard looked like that.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratuulations! That is awesome. I love your gate, great job.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

congrats, Was this a contest that I missed. what were the details of the voting and entrants?


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

These winners were from the Haunt Video DVD set put together by halloweenpropmaster from the videos he gets for the annual DVD set:
http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/halloween_video.htm
you can get all the information about it there.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks I thought this was from the haunt forum DVD or something.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That looks really good!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's great Scream!!! Congrates...What will you do to top yourself for 2009?


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations Scream - good work!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice, awsome good job


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Unfortunately 2009 will be a lighter year.. probably only adding a few extras since we are adding an 1100 sq ft addition to the house starting next month so my time / funds will be short for 09.. 

But already got larger plans utilizing the addition space in the works


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Congats again


----------

